# North America Pet Store



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

I only found this out yesterday but North America Pet Store has moved to a new location (2255 Kingsway). The new store is bigger, brighter, and much cleaner! There are more tanks than before and no more sick or dead fish (a consistent problem that I noticed at their previous location.) They have some beautiful goldfish, lots of tropical fish, and a full-size cascading plant display tank (I think it's 3 plants for 9.99). The owner mentioned that they're bringing in another shipment of small goldies this week.

Check them out if you get a chance. Lisa was very friendly and sold me a gorgeous calico ryukin!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, definitely more room to move around! Thumbs up!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree that their new facility is a lot cleaner. Prices are quite good and Lisa is very helpful! I shop there from time to time!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a great store, Lisa is great and it's hard to beat her prices for fish or plants

Got a beautiful black angel there last week and she had a tankful of gorgeous blue ballon rams.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I was at North America Pet Store today & it was great! Clean, bright, nice layout, beautiful plants, good selection of fish & products. They have some really nice glass nano tanks with rounded corners & glass lids. I bought two of the 3 gallon ones and clip-on lights to go with them. Lisa was very helpful too.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

+1. I live in the neighbourhood and I go there regularly. I agree, the owner is very friendly and helpful. I try and give her my business whenever I can. 

I haven't visited the new location yet though. I'll check it out.


----------

